# 308 rifle



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for a lever action 308 rifle. Would appreciate some input on where to look. I was looking at a model 88 Winchester on gunbroker, but saw a henry that looked pretty nice and it was new.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

If you are looking for an AR platform look at this Armalite...

http://www.tombstonetactical.com/ca...defender-ar-10-rifle-308-win-16in-20rd-black/


Edit: Oh, lever action, nevermind.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 308 in the BLR. I can't say anything negative about it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Savage made a lever 308 back in the day. I think it was a model 99.
I had one for a short time and liked it alot. Unfortunately if was relieved from my possession by the local riff raff...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That model 88 is as good as it gets. Carbine that is matched by none when it comes to balance. Look very carefully at the pistol grip curve under the lever to be sure it's solid. I broke mine and had to have it repaired. Only thing that's ever gone wrong with the rifle and I've had it since 1964. Also have a BLR in 7 mag that generally stays in the gun safe unless I'm looking for a loooooong shot.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a BLR in 7-08 and I really like it


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Some would argue that the BLR isn't a "true" lever action, but I could care less what they think. There are simply no bad things to say about them. Bought 2 of them in the past year if that tells you how I feel about them (one in 7-08, one in .308).


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> I have a 308 in the BLR. I can't say anything negative about it.


Love the looks of them BLRs!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

I sure do like my SS 308 BLR takedown

https://youtu.be/o_AObidw7YA


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> I have a 308 in the BLR. I can't say anything negative about it.


What he said. I hunted with a .308 BLR for years. Don't know why I sold it and kept this damn 30-30 Marlin.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I too had the Browning BLR in .308win, I regret selling it to this day. The great thing about the BLR is it is magazine fed, so you can safely use a wide array of ammunition as opposed to a traditional tube fed lever gun.

I sold my BLR, to upgrade to a BAR in .308win... regret it every day. Lol.

If anyone wants to get rid of a .308win BLR, shoot me a message... I have some long guns/pistols I could part with.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

bought a BLR 308 from gunbrokers thks for the inputs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> bought a BLR 308 from gunbrokers thks for the inputs


What'd you pay if you don't mind me asking 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> What'd you pay if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


800 no credit card fee or shipping fee/handling fee


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

You will like it!


----------

